# Crafty Decorating - #1



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

*Decorating with Fabric Starch*
Supposedly, you can affix cloth to your painted walls easily, then just pull down the fabric when you're tired of it and wipe any remaining starch. The only limits are your imagination and fabric resources!

Here's a tute for attaching fabric decals -- if you're handy at cutting out shapes, or drawing directly onto fabric, this could be cool!

Here is one that shows you how to cover an entire wall (or lampshade). This tute is for a kid's room, but obviously you could use any fabric you could find. 

*"Memory Candles" -- Party Favors?*
You can adorn votive candle holders with transparent versions of old Halloween images (or new ones, converted to black & white) with this inexpensive transfer method using laser prints and packing tape.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Jul 20, 2008)

I have never seen someone attach fabric to a wall with starch. The concept is mindboggling. The possibilities! Thanks for sharing.


----------

